# Help! Family visa rejected



## JHaggerty (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi, my husband is trying to get us on a family visa, but is a trained chef. As such he has not been to university, he learned his trade in the kitchen. He is on a high salary and is able to support us, but the application was rejected due to ‘his profession’. Is there any way we can appeal this or speak to someone? TIA


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JHaggerty said:


> Hi, my husband is trying to get us on a family visa, but is a trained chef. As such he has not been to university, he learned his trade in the kitchen. He is on a high salary and is able to support us, but the application was rejected due to ‘his profession’. Is there any way we can appeal this or speak to someone? TIA


:welcome:


To which country are you applying?

Let us know & your question can be moved to the relevant forum.


----------



## JHaggerty (Sep 25, 2018)

Apologies, I should have made it clear. We are in Dubai


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

But what country are you applying to for visas?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## JHaggerty (Sep 25, 2018)

We are currently in Dubai on a visit visa and are wanting to transfer to a family visa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've moved it for you.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Nope - not much of a chance.

One needs qualifications supported by a degree or secondary levels of education (HND level) in a qualified discipline to sponsor your family. Its done that way so the country doesnt have labourers trying to bring them families in when they cannot support them properly here.

His prospective employer should have told him that before making him the offer. Is the offer one which includes your family ?


----------



## JHaggerty (Sep 25, 2018)

No, the offer was made and he explained the situation regarding certificates. He has an NVQ L3 but I’m not sure what that is equivalent to. HR said that as long as his salary is over the threshold it shouldn’t be an issue as many people have different titles on their contract to what they’re actually doing.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

JHaggerty said:


> No, the offer was made and he explained the situation regarding certificates. He has an NVQ L3 but I’m not sure what that is equivalent to. HR said that as long as his salary is over the threshold it shouldn’t be an issue as many people have different titles on their contract to what they’re actually doing.


I think I’m right in saying that the relevant profession or designation is the one on his visa not what is on his contract. What is on his visa ?


----------



## Gemdubai (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi. Did you get this sorted?


----------

